# Hopper - S237/Joey S285 Software Experiences/Bugs



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For ~7000 targets.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Has it hit the wild?

Whenever someone reports actually getting firmware I like to sticky the threads. I don't usually sticky threads until then in case it turns out to be a firmware that doesn't get rolled out to the masses.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No biggy ... perhaps someone from the big group really want to report a difference ..


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Or perhaps they can't.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

So S237 loaded to one of my two Hooper Jr.

I thought I had seen this thread, but it took a bit to find it.

Haven't had any time to see what changed.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

JmC;3175634 said:


> So S237 loaded to one of my two Hooper Jr.
> 
> I thought I had seen this thread, but it took a bit to find it.
> 
> Haven't had any time to see what changed.


I believe the main visible changes were ptat networks on the tv viewing status screen 24/7, hot keys added to the view banner, and I believe the inactivity standby default is now longer than 2 hours. I believe there are a bunch of behind the scenes fixes and stability improvements.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For new installs, spooling from yesterday:

```
PID=08E0h	 02/04/13 23:17:37
 DownloadID:50NA
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 S237:'S040'-'S0ZZ','AYA7'-'AYA7'
 S237:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]'&'S040'-'S0ZZ','AYA7'-'AYA7','S237'-'S237'
 New FW:'S237'&'S237'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].':  R0000000001-R4000000000

PID=08E2h	 02/04/13 23:17:38
 DownloadID:52NA
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 S285:'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1QZA.tar.gz''S237'-'S237','S303'-'S303','S050'-'S050','S060'-'S069'
 S285:'AX097_signed.tgz''S237'-'S237','S303'-'S303','S050'-'S050','S060'-'S069'
 New FW:'S285'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].':  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1...'&'ND[ABEGJ].':  R0000000001-R4000000000 [XiP913]
```


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> For all, spooling from yesterday:


Am I misreading? I see all receiver numbers, but the prior software fields do not include the last public release ... so I'd read this as "all new customers".


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

James Long;3176233 said:


> Am I misreading? I see all receiver numbers, but the prior software fields do not include the last public release ... so I'd read this as "all new customers".


It went out to 10K as well as new installs and replacements.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Am I misreading? I see all receiver numbers, but the prior software fields do not include the last public release ... so I'd read this as "all new customers".


You're right, I didn't pay attention to the range "S237-S237" and totally followed the SN range. Need check if there other spool (not from 61.5W) what cover "10k" claim.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

More than just a claim. Let's just say that "some guy" has connections  .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> More than just a claim. Let's just say that "some guy" has connections  .


Nope. His words means nothing if no such spool exist.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith;3176599 said:


> Nope. His words means nothing if no such spool exist.


You forgot to mention "In my opinion."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Found additional spool (how to count total number of IRDs - ask someone else  ):

```
15:00:44 02/06/13 PID=08E4h: '51NA' < S237 > S237
PID=08E4h
 DownloadID: 51NA
 Upgrading FW:
 S237 :'S100'-'S236'
 S237 :'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''S100'-'S237'
 New FW: 'S237'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813}   R1881149255-R1881162311 plus 10 unique SNs
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813}   R1889548078-R1889583900
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> You forgot to mention "In my opinion."


Irrelevant against real facts.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith;3176614 said:


> Irrelevant against real facts.


Yeah well I don't know all about how it works (or claim to either) but it's a fact that "some guy" knows what he's talking about and would not make "claims" that weren't true.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

He is hear-say guy (nothing else to present him as absolute reliable source; perhaps he is mr scott from other site ?  ), these reports above taken from real stream, and its detailed info giving to you enough to say what is spooling and to whom.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Definitely not Scott and definitely not hearsay.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At some point the bickering about who knows what needs to end. That point might as well be now.

This thread is intended to discuss the new software ... if anyone here has it and is willing to share their observations. This thread is not intended to discuss members of our forum - positively or negatively. Lets move on ...


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Wish my receivers were in the CA ID range...


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P Smith;3176599 said:


> Nope. His words means nothing if no such spool exist.


I guess I'm lying, it didn't spool to 10k and new installs and replacements . Maybe someone else can confirm this.


----------



## phatal (May 15, 2006)

One of my 2 Hoppers received S237 about 5 days ago (the other still has S234).
It seems it may have fixed the biggest issue I had with the Hopper - losing OTA signal. Channels still in the guide but they're just black when you select one. Have to re-scan to get them working again. I was doing that at least once per day. So far, I haven't had to do that with S237. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Updated client SW:


```
PID=08E2h	 02/12/13 07:15:04
 DownloadID:55NA
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 S285:'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1QZA.tar.gz''S237'-'S237','S303'-'S303','S050'-'S050','S060'-'S069'
 S285:'AX098_signed.tgz''S237'-'S237','S303'-'S303','S050'-'S050','S060'-'S069'
 New FW:'S285'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].': 	{XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1...'&'ND[ABEGJ].': 	{XiP913}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

If I am reading that correctly, only the Joeys linked to a Hopper with S237 will get the S285 update?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, and H2 with S3.03 ...


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if those Dish idiots have fixed the skip forward bug we've lived with for almost 10 months?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

No they haven't.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

bigdog9586;3179939 said:


> Does anyone know if those Dish idiots have fixed the skip forward bug we've lived with for almost 10 months?


Dish idiots? Really? Dish network service is pretty good and reliable. We have it pretty good in this country when your "skip forward" issue you've "lived with" for so long is that big a deal. Switch to direct tv.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

saberfly;3180413 said:


> Dish idiots? Really? Dish network service is pretty good and reliable. We have it pretty good in this country when your "skip forward" issue you've "lived with" for so long is that big a deal. Switch to direct tv.


Lol. First world problems...


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I know its still being worked on


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm am as soon as contract up.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

For the record, skip forward and skip back have always worked perfectly on my Hoppers and Joeys. I use them all the time for ad skipping where I don't have Autohop.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

patmurphey said:


> For the record, skip forward and skip back have always worked perfectly on my Hoppers and Joeys. I use them all the time for ad skipping where I don't have Autohop.


DITTO


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

skip forward and skip backward work just fine. However, I have always had issues with fast forward. Particularly on the Joeys. I used to try fast forwarding through commercials and then hitting skip back when I got back to the show. However, it seems like a majority of the time, when I hit skip back the recording will jump way forward in time skipping a bunch of my show.


----------

